# Pizza On The Akorn



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I did my first pizza i=on my Akorn Cooker yesterday. I bought dough at Publix and add sauce and toppings my wife and I like. I lit the Akorn and put the stone on the main grate. I got the cooker to 550- and then slid the pie onto the stone with a piece of parchment paper under the pie. Cooked it 8 minutes which was about 2 minutes to long. The crust was very well done on bottom but not burnt. Here are some pics.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Looks delicious!!!

Darin


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

That looks very tasty . My wife was looking at the Big Green Egg and it seems to look like your Akorn are they close to the same.And is it worth the price ?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Jollymon said:


> That looks very tasty . My wife was looking at the Big Green Egg and it seems to look like your Akorn are they close to the same.And is it worth the price ?


BGE and Akorns are both Kamado style cookers. BGEs are ceramic, the Akorn is insulated steel. Both cook the same. The Akorn sells for 1/3 of the price of the BGE. BGEs will last for decades, the life span of the Akorn is yet to be determined.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

If only that wasn't covered in fungi.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Paymaster , Thanks for critique, I knew there had to be a reason for the diff in $$$$. I've been doing pizza on my old webber .Love the taste when done on a grill.
I've seen your posts over on GON ,your cooking always make's me hungry. Keep up the good work.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

I have a Bayou Classic ceramic grill. I have had it three years. It works great. Got it at Lowes for $650.00. Half the cost of the BGE. Best to use lump charcoal in it. It is a great smoker and grill.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

The pizza looks great PM


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Pay, a lite dusting of corn meal works great on the stone if you don't have any parchment paper. Leaves not after taste or burns like flour.


----------



## Leadsinker (Jun 24, 2013)

Yummy


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

don brinson said:


> I have a Bayou Classic ceramic grill. I have had it three years. It works great. Got it at Lowes for $650.00. Half the cost of the BGE. Best to use lump charcoal in it. It is a great smoker and grill.


Yep those are very nice. The Akorn is half that and very portable. I have taken mine to deer camp twice.


----------

